# Calgary Herf- Nov.11/06



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Shanks NW (Crowfoot) 1pm.
We'll spark some sticks in memory of great men who fought and died for the freedom to do so.


----------



## drew_goring (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you do this often? I live in Calgary and am always up for a good Herf.


----------

